# Extremely Better!!!!!



## Hawthorne13 (Sep 17, 2016)

After Suffering 2 months and 5days (weed induced) of this horrible Thing(as I call it.), I finally feel a dramatic Improvement. Things look more life like, my emotions and thoughts are still a Lil traumatized from the experience but I'm thankful for the lil improvement that's happen. Honestly my motto in life is "different folks, different strokes!" (Or vice versa lol) so telling you how I improved prolli wouldn't work for everyone but I can tell you that time heals all. From reading many recovery stories, I see that people do what makes them comfortable to get over this whether its exercising to playing video games. Do wat makes you feel comfort and let time be your ally and not your enemy. honestly I didn't do nuffin for my improvement (besides go to work everyday and let time do its thing) and that's why I still have doubt because I read all the hard work people put in to get over this and I didn't put in a single drop of effort. But now that I'm thinking about it maybe its the fact that I was working constantly and my girl live with me so I always talk to her(not about my DR tho) but about regular life stuff. Maybe this is just a phase or a taste of reality before the full recovery but I'm very optimistic about it and that's a major key. I always believe that I can get over this and that's what kept me strong. So to conclude this story, I don't care if u had it for 30 years or 1 month, I BELIEVE IN YOU EVEN IF U DONT BELIEVE IN YOURSELF!!! YOU WILL GET OVER THIS! U WILL SEE THE LIGHT JUST LET TIME BRING YOU CLOSER TO IT. ✌

P.S I'll update my status by next week maybe a Lil sooner just to let you know how I feel because this is fairly new to me.


----------

